# Bunny Has Swollen Jaw (or Cheek)



## Jackson (Sep 16, 2012)

I have a Mini Lop buck who is 11 months old, and one side of his face is swollen.  It seems tender when I try to feel of it, but he is more tolerant of hubby feeling of it, and hubby says it is a "lump."  The bunny is eating and drinking (and peeing and pooping) normally, but has not been as active as normal.  This is a house bunny who hasn't been in contact with any other bunnies, and I don't know what to do for him (or even what it is!).  This bunny is from someone who breeds responsibly and even shows (and wins), so I'm pretty confident it is less likely a genetic problem.  I have a message in to the breeder but wondered if anybody here has any ideas while I'm awaiting an answer?  All responses will be GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## Citylife (Sep 16, 2012)

Might have a tooth problem, I would keep an eye on it.  I dont know how the handle a spider bite.
Sorry, I am not much help.


----------



## Jackson (Sep 16, 2012)

Finally figured it out:  it was an abscess (cause unknown).  Drained an incredible amount of pus out of it, flushed it out, and put antibiotic ointment in it.  Been giving extra Vit. C to help with healing and willow bark for inflammation and pain.  He was SUCH a good boy, letting us "doctor" it.  So relieved that it wasn't a tooth, and will keep a very close eye on it until it is better!


----------



## Citylife (Sep 16, 2012)

YAY!


----------

